# Boesemanis, Peacock Gudgeons, Cardinals, and more!!



## Camber (Mar 24, 2015)

Haven't taken pictures of my tank at all except for cell quality progress pics, so here we are.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi Camber,

Those are some very nice shots; I keep Melanotaenia boesemani 'Lake Aytinjo' (Gary Lange strain) and they are great in my 75 gallon.


----------



## Camber (Mar 24, 2015)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi Camber,
> 
> Those are some very nice shots; I keep Melanotaenia boesemani 'Lake Aytinjo' (Gary Lange strain) and they are great in my 75 gallon.


Thanks! Would you happen to know if they're supposed to have that orange colour in them sometimes or would that be the result of cross breeding?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi Camber,

I am not an expert but I believe the orange color is natural. Here is a picture of my semi-juvie Melanotaenia boesemani 'Lake Aytinjo' (Gary Lange strain)


----------



## Camber (Mar 24, 2015)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi Camber,
> 
> I am not an expert but I believe the orange color is natural. Here is a picture of my semi-juvie Melanotaenia boesemani 'Lake Aytinjo' (Gary Lange strain)



Ooooh totally unrelated (sorry), but what are the green corkscrew looking plants in your picture? I saw them months ago and never found out what the name was. I'd love to track some down in my local forum.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi Camber,

That is actually a sword plant, Helantium (previously Echinodorus) augustifolia 'Vesuvius'. Easy to grow but not as prolific as Val; I dose EI and use Seachem Tabs near the base.


----------



## Camber (Mar 24, 2015)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi Camber,
> 
> That is actually a sword plant, Helantium (previously Echinodorus) augustifolia 'Vesuvius'. Easy to grow but not as prolific as Val; I dose EI and use Seachem Tabs near the base.


Thanks!


----------



## BlazeIt (Aug 8, 2015)

Your peacock gudgeons are gorgeous! what do you feed them if you don't mind me asking.


----------

